# Anyone familiar with roofing & roofing cement?



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a couple leaks in my roof recently. I called a roofing company out and had them look at it. I have the typical 3 tab black shingles. They climbed up and looked it at. They showed me pictures and said there was no damage. Just some shingles had lifted up where the tar strip is on them had come untacked and water was getting under them. I suspect this probably is from Hurricane Harvey.

Good news is not a major deal. Bad news is getting a roofing contractor to send someone out to do what is basically a caulking job is not going to happen, they want big jobs. Calls dont get returned when you tell them what you need.

So....looks like I'm on my own. But I don't know what I need.

I went to Lowes and bought some of this Black Jack "All Weather" Roofing Cement. But the tube says is "3 Year". That sounds like a Band-Aid solution for emergencies and roofs at the end of their life. Mine is only 5 years old. Not sure if this is the correct stuff. 3 Years is not long for my needs.



I also bought some of this "Leak Stopper". The tube says "10 Year Rubberized Roof Patch". 10 years sounds good. But the tube looks cheezy, the term "rubberized" sounds like garbage that will deteriorate quick and the tube looks "cheap". Reminds me of that garbage "Flex Seal".



Anyone know if these are good options of if there's better (more permanent) solutions? I just needs to seal some nail holes and re-tack down the shingles.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The roofing cement I've used in the past is still holding like...well, cement. Unfortunately I don't remember the brand, but it was a grab-n-go at Home Depot.

I couldn't comment on the rubberized stuff, but I would be skeptical.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The way that the shingles are made is with a tar strip on the back of the shingle that when laid upon the shingle below it, it will heat up with the sun, and bond with the shingle. It sounds like the wind from Harvey loosened the bond, and you'd be A OK to use the roofing cement. Or you could see if they have any broken packs of shingles at the store that they can sell, or go by a new construction site and see if there are any that some of the crews can donate to your cause. I had to do that with Hurricane Matthew. I replaced 2 shingles on my South side of the house, where the trampoline turned into a parachute and hit the roof. Thankfully, that's the only damage that we sustained. The trampoline was a total loss. :clap: :dancenana:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I installed a bathroom exhaust fan and roof vent. When I put in the roof vent, I used loc-tie's roofing sealant. It's worked just fine for me so far.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-PL-S30-10-fl-oz-Black-Polyurethane-Roof-and-Flashing-Sealant-1675273/203163733


----------

